# Cleaning The Awning



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

I need to clean my awning will soap and water do the trick or is there a better way.

Thanks
Willie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Willie,

Here is the thread that contains everything you need to know about Cleaning the awning


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

skippershe said:


> Hi Willie,
> 
> Here is the thread that contains everything you need to know about Cleaning the awning


We're going to have to start calling you skippergoogle.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

campmg said:


> Hi Willie,
> 
> Here is the thread that contains everything you need to know about Cleaning the awning


We're going to have to start calling you skippergoogle.
[/quote]
skippershe
Thanks for showing me that thread 
and I like that name skippergoogle.


----------

